
Show HN: Toy example of a distributed Hadoop cluster spun up with Docker Compose - waltherg
https://github.com/waltherg/distributed_docker_hadoop
======
waltherg
I have seen similar examples of pseudo-distributed Hadoop Docker images that
baked all HDFS and YARN daemons into the same container at runtime.

With this toy example I set out to learn more about Hadoop clusters by
untangling the various components and move them to isolated containers that
communicate via a Docker bridge network.

Hope anyone finds this useful!

~~~
theli0nheart
This is really cool, thanks for sharing!

